# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Петиция против Дворкина

## Павел Фирсов

Дорогие друзья,

В настоящее время на сайте democrator.ru осуществляется сбор подписей против того, чтобы А.Л. Дворкин входил в Экспертный совет при Минюсте РФ. Голосование проходит по этой ссылке: http://democrator.ru/problem/7950/

По правилам сайта, после сбора подписей, обращение будет подано администрацией сайта в соответствующий государственный орган для решения указанной проблемы.

Вы можете принять участие в голосовании, а также подключить других неравнодушных людей.

Для того, чтобы проголосовать, необходимо нажать сверху страницы на "Поддержать проблему", заполнить форму и после перейти по ссылке пришедшей на е-мейл.

За первые сутки было собрано 1000 подписей!

----------


## iskconstantin

Отлично ,дорогие преданные,  я подписался , и всем советую ,так как не место всяким "аватарам"РПЦ в таких структурах!!!!

----------


## Павел Фирсов

Уже собрано 2860 подписей!

Даешь 5000!!!

Разошлите эту новость вашим друзьям. Не может такого быть, чтобы активных неравнодушных людей было всего 2860 человек. Если у кого-то есть знакомые cвидетели Иеговы, баптистиы, саентологи, пятидесятники и другие - вышлите им ссылку. Попроси их распространить её среди своих знакомых.

----------


## Ардханга-бхушана дас

Я опубликовал во всех своих группах на Фейсбуке.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Уже собрано 2860 подписей!
> 
> Даешь 5000!!!
> 
> Разошлите эту новость вашим друзьям. Не может такого быть, чтобы активных неравнодушных людей было всего 2860 человек. Если у кого-то есть знакомые cвидетели Иеговы, баптистиы, саентологи, пятидесятники и другие - вышлите им ссылку. Попроси их распространить её среди своих знакомых.


уже больше 4000... в принципе за месяц можно и до 10000 дотянуть...

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Разве вайшнавы не отличаются всепрощением ?
Разве Дворкин не помогает вайшнавам проповедовать ? (и не только им)
Разве нам решать кто и где должен занимать какое-либо место ?
... и т.д. 

(только без строгих придираний к словам выше, смысл их явен)

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Разве вайшнавы не отличаются всепрощением ?


вайшнав не имеет права прощать того, кто оскорбляет Господа и вайшнавов...




> Разве Дворкин не помогает вайшнавам проповедовать ? (и не только им)


он им мешает, определённо больше...




> Разве нам решать кто и где должен занимать какое-либо место ?
> ... и т.д.


есть достаточно очевидные вещи, чтобы пренебрегать здравым смыслом - если нет, то почему бы Вам не согласиться с утверждениями Дворкина, что организации вайшнавов в России нужно запретить как опасные...




> (только без строгих придираний к словам выше, смысл их явен)


 :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Видно как Вас задевает эта тема, значит здесь вопрос ещё не решён.

Помогает 100 %, иначе проповедь была бы всегда без припятствий. Нужно даже радоваться что есть такая возможность.

Есть рассказ о том как Прабхупаде рассказали о статье, в которой не очень хорошо отзывалиль о Кришне и о СК, на что Прабхупада спросил "Сколько раз в той статье упомянуто слово Кришна ?" - ответ - "много" - Прабхупада сказал - "Это хорошая статья".

Лично мне Дворкин очень даже мил, даже видно его доброту ..   :smilies:

----------


## Stanislav

Дмитрий, зачем тогда преданные по просьбе махараджа собирали голоса против запрета на дейтельность фермы в Венгрии, или против запрета на Бхагавад-гиту ? В тех обвинениях слово "Кришна" тоже много раз упомяналось... И я знаю лично примеры, когда новые люди не хотели прийти в храм на воскресную программу или почитать книги Прабхупады из-за того, что почитали бред Дворкина в интернете. Их было трудно потом переубедить.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Не знаю как у Вас, но лично у меня рука не подымается писАть на кого-то жалобы, для Вас может Ваши доводы и весомы, но лично для меня видна другая сторона ситуации. 
Не говорю что Махарадж не прав, тут скорее следствие, причину которой в этой теме хотят убрать.

Кришна даёт нам возможность через разных людей, через разные ситуации адаптироваться в проповеди, а мы такие привередливые - тут нам нравится проповедовать и там не нравится, этот мне задаёт вопросы которые мне не нравятся и т.д.  - ну куда это годится ?

http://vk.com/wall-36769336_3642

Торсунов, ему задают очень каверзные вопросы, на что он отвечает - спасибо Вам за то что помогаете нам .. и потом отвечает на вопрос.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Господа,не поддавайтесь на провокации Дмитрия,он просто троллит.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Видно как Вас задевает эта тема, значит здесь вопрос ещё не решён.
> 
> Помогает 100 %, иначе проповедь была бы всегда без припятствий. Нужно даже радоваться что есть такая возможность.
> 
> Есть рассказ о том как Прабхупаде рассказали о статье, в которой не очень хорошо отзывалиль о Кришне и о СК, на что Прабхупада спросил "Сколько раз в той статье упомянуто слово Кришна ?" - ответ - "много" - Прабхупада сказал - "Это хорошая статья".
> 
> Лично мне Дворкин очень даже мил, даже видно его доброту ..



Одно дело статья какого-то случайного журналиста - другое дело - занятие ответственного государственного поста человеком, который не только некомпетентен в свой деятельности, но и распространяющего ложь и оскорбления по адресу Господа и его преданных, организующего деятельность, препятствующую миссии санкиртаны - если Вам мила личность, которая специализируется на подобной деятельности, то может быть Вы не правильно определились со своим духовным выбором? Преданный не может привлекаться демонической деятельностью и личностями, которые подобную деятельность осуществляют...

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Не переиначивайте пожалуйста, Вы настолько *в этой теме*, что Ваша манера вести разговор побуждает спорить, что думаю не очень хорошо.

Дворкин не так уж грозен, бывает и похлеще, есть видео с ним(даже в теме здесь про БГ) где он очень мил и тактичен, если Вы не видите хороших качеств, не говоря уж о присутствующей душе, это не значит что другие не могут видеть этого.

Моя всё сказала по этой теме, больше желания писАть в ней нету  :smilies: 

Ах да чуть не забыл, что меня побудило написАть здесь : - со стороны не очень смотрится эта тема, чесное слово.

Да и с детства приучили не жаловаться.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Не переиначивайте пожалуйста, Вы настолько *в этой теме*, что Ваша манера вести разговор побуждает спорить, что думаю не очень хорошо.
> 
> Дворкин не так уж грозен, бывает и похлеще, есть видео с ним(даже в теме здесь про БГ) где он очень мил и тактичен, если Вы не видите хороших качеств, не говоря уж о присутствующей душе, это не значит что другие не могут видеть этого.
> .


Демоны могут демонстрировать порой какие-то вроде как положительные качества - можно вспомнить Хираньякашипу - он  был вроде как знатоком Вед итд - только при этом они остаются этими самыми демонами и например, Прахлада Махарадж рекомендует нам относиться к ним как к змеям... :diablo:  Таковы рекомендации махаджан, по чьим стопам нам следует идти, :go:  а не то, что делать вид, что мы  (в смысле - Вы) здесь уттама-адхикари, а остальные - глупцы - душу у милого Дворкина рассмотреть не смогли... :stop:  Это - не знание, а иллюзия и сентименты. :pandit:  Душа - душой, только именно она (душа дворкинская  :mig:  ) вполне определённо выбрала положение - сознательно беспокоить преданных Господа и стараться не замечать этого очевидного факта и не противостоять ему  :aggressive:  - по меньшей степени странно.  :swoon:  :neznai: 

Кстати, когда Прабхупада сталкивался с противостоянием его Обществу со стороны ответственных лиц, например в Индии, сам очень серьёзно противостоял этим людям...

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Переиначиваете.
Кали-юга тем и отличается, что люди обращают внимания на плохие качества, таким образом душу не увидеть никогда.
Так же и в Вашем сообщении явный признак, о том что Вы якобы увидели что *я имитирую уттаму* .. 
Это же начало - стараться увидеть во всех что-то хорошее, это целый тренинг, и кстати после него привыкается видеть хорошее.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Переиначиваете.
> Кали-юга тем и отличается, что люди обращают внимания на плохие качества, таким образом душу не увидеть никогда.
> Так же и в Вашем сообщении явный признак, о том что Вы якобы увидели что *я имитирую уттаму* .. 
> Это же начало - стараться увидеть во всех что-то хорошее, это целый тренинг, и кстати после него привыкается видеть хорошее.


Можно порадоваться за Ваши тренинги, для меня впрочем, как для человека, пытающегося стать вайшнавом, более значимо умение и способность следовать авторитетно по пути, указанному махаджанами. Шрила Прабхупада не проявлял подобного благодушия к людям, стремящимся повредить ИСККОН, чем занимается господин Дворкин.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Прахлада разве жаловался на ХираньякашипУ ? Он просто помнил о Господе.
А для чего нам шастры ? они нас учат. Что то не припомню что бы хотябы в БГ и ШБ нас учили * жаловаться*

ябида корябида 

*http://vk.com/wall-36769336_3642*

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Переиначиваете.


Ну знаете ли... По-моему, это именно Вы все переиначиваете - и реальность, и наставления Шрилы Прабхупады. Не стоит находиться в розовых очках или считать себя уттама-адхикари, не видящим разницы между брахманом и собакой (и т.д.)




> Кали-юга тем и отличается, что люди обращают внимания на плохие качества, таким образом душу не увидеть никогда.





> Прахлада разве жаловался на ХираньякашипУ ? Он просто помнил о Господе.


Кали-юга отличается еще и тем, что люди полностью находятся в иллюзии. Не стоит приписывать демону того, чего он не имеет. Кришна Сам лично приходит, чтобы с ними сражаться. А Прахлада Махарадж между прочим - всем проповедовал о том, что Богом является Вишну, Нараяна, но не его отец. Хираньякашипу, и приводил этому доказательства. Чем и навлек на себя гнев своего отца. Он вообще-то противостоял ему, а не восхвалял его "замечательные" качества. Надо быть реалистом. Именно этому учил Шрила Прабхупада.




> Так же и в Вашем сообщении явный признак, о том что Вы якобы увидели что *я имитирую уттаму* ..


Вы действительно пытаетесь делать именно это.




> Это же начало - стараться увидеть во всех что-то хорошее, это целый тренинг, и кстати после него привыкается видеть хорошее.


Надо не фанатеть, а надо вещи видеть реальными, не стоит закрывать глаза на существующие факты и убеждать себя и окружающих в том, чего на самом деле нет. Кстати, на эту тему есть довольно много тренингов, если хотите... Может, Вам их тоже пройти??? :mig: 




> А для чего нам шастры ? они нас учат. Что то не припомню что бы хотябы в БГ и ШБ нас учили жаловаться.


Шастры учат правильно и вовремя реагировать в соответствии с местом, временем, обстоятельствами. Если для этого необходимо написать коллективную жалобу, значит, это надо сделать. Прабхупада учил преданных обладать не покорностью овцы, а смирением льва - чувствуете разницу?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Прахлада разве жаловался на ХираньякашипУ ? Он просто помнил о Господе.
> А для чего нам шастры ? они нас учат. Что то не припомню что бы хотябы в БГ и ШБ нас учили * жаловаться*


Просто есть разные подходы к одному и тому-же. Брахман будет терпеть зло и видеть в нем руку Бога; кшатрий будет бороться со злом и видеть себя как руку Бога в борьбе со злом. Трансценденталист будет делать то, что необходимо. Арджуна проявил непозволительный пацифизм перед битвой на Курукшетре, но Кришна призывал его бороться со злом и быть инструментом в руках Бога.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Всё понятно,Дмитрий,Вы неправильно поняли  суть послания.Это не жалоба а отстаивание жизненных интересов.Ябеда-корябеда здесь не при чём.Если сегодня уступить это,то что будем уступать завтра?А послезавтра?Мы не выживем как организмы.В конце концов это наш гражданский долг--противостоять подобным явлениям,коли мы вынуждены жить в этом обществе.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Прахлада разве жаловался на ХираньякашипУ ? Он просто помнил о Господе.
> А для чего нам шастры ? они нас учат. Что то не припомню что бы хотябы в БГ и ШБ нас учили * жаловаться*
> 
> ябида корябида 
> 
> *http://vk.com/wall-36769336_3642*


Прахлада показал, как надо относиться к таким людям. как к змеям

----------


## Туласи Чаран дас

> Разве вайшнавы не отличаются всепрощением ?
> Разве Дворкин не помогает вайшнавам проповедовать ? (и не только им)
> Разве нам решать кто и где должен занимать какое-либо место ?
> ... и т.д. 
> 
> (только без строгих придираний к словам выше, смысл их явен)


..... Вам бы, добрый человек, попытаться объяснить это Бхиме(чистейшему из вайшнавов), когда он отрывал руки Духшасане и пил его кровь... 
  .... Бхакти - это тайна тайн...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вайшнавы имеют разную природу. Это естественно и замечательно, и стоит ли спорить кто прав, если все поступят по-разному и будут правы?

Мне тоже не нравится голосовать ПРОТИВ кого-то. И очень близко понимание, которое выразила Мать Тереза Калькуттская:
« Я никогда не присоединюсь к движению против войны… позовите меня, когда появится движение за мир.»

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

А вот как относился к ним Прабхупада (Хари Шаури д. Трансцендентный дневник. т. 3, гл. 1): 

"Он (Гопал Кришна Прабху) также сообщил тревожные новости о деятельности одной из делийских организаций: "Вчера, я прочёл в газете, что Индийский совет культуры согласился удовлетворить просьбу американской общественности и предоставить список, подтверждающий авторитетность йогов и истинных представителей индийской религиозной традиции, с которым можно было бы сверяться американскому обывателю, чтобы не быть обманутым лжеучителями йоги. Однако секретарь этой организации (г-жа Кочар) добавила, что этот шаг будет способствовать установлению порядка в духовной жизни Америки, ставя на место псевдоиндуистские организации типа... Трансцедентальной Медитации (Махариши Йоги) и Движения Харе Кришна...
Прабхупада был особенно раздосадован тем, в каком контексте была упомянута наша организация в статье, опубликованной в индийской прессе. Он попросил Гопала незамедлительно предпринять необходимые меры. "Эту госпожу Кочар нужно привлечь к судебной ответственности за клевету. (выд. здесь и далее мною - МГд.) Движение сознания Кришны - авторитетное религиозное течение, поэтому никто не имеет права заявлять об обратном. Она обязана поместить в этой же газете опровержение. Это ведическая культура. Мы располагаем огромным количеством отзывов и рецензий, вышедших из-под пера известных учёных, родителей преданных, многих свами. Даже в энциклопедии "Британика" о нас говорится как об авторитетной организации. Все Гаудия-матхи и другие вайшнавские организации должны объединиться с нами в борьбе за справедливость. К этому нужно отнестись крайне серьёзно. Я считаю, что нужно добиться её увольнения и назначения на занимаемый пост человека ответственного..."

"Говоря об Индии как о благодатном поле деятельности для наших проповедников, он добавил несколько заключительных высказываний: "Я вложил в конверт некоторые из отзывов и рецензий, высланных группой Махабуддхи. Это очень ценные отзывы, которые должны быть обязательно использованы в процессе наших отношений с г-жой Кочар. Мне хочется выставить в самом неблаговидном свете в глазах публики эту недобросовестную женщину, чтобы все поняли, что она незаслуженно занимает место, которое предназначено для справедливых и честных людей, к числу которых она, видимо, не относится.""

Джая Прабхупада!!!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Бхагавад-гита" 3. 35. "Гораздо лучше человеку выполнять свои обязанности, пусть даже несовершенным образом, чем чужие - в совершенстве. Лучше изведать неудачи, исполняя свой собственный долг, чем выполнять чужой, ибо следовать по чужому пути опасно".
 Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады: "Лучше выполнять свой долг в полном сознании Кришны, чем делать то, что предписано другим. В материальном плане предписанные обязанности есть обязанности, налагаемые в соответствии с психофизическим состоянием человека, находящегося под властью гун материальной природы. Духовные обязанности, или обязанности, налагаемые духовным учителем, касаются трансцендентального служения Кришне. Но, материальный он или духовный, лучше остаться верным своему долгу до самой смерти, чем подражать чужому. Духовные и материальные обязанности могут отличаться, но принцип следования авторитетному руководству всегда принесет благо исполняющему его. Если человек находится под властью гун материальной природы, он должен следовать правилам, предписанным для его конкретного положения, а не подражать другим. Например, брахман, находящийся под влиянием гуны добродетели, не должен совершать насилия, в то время как кшатрии, находящемуся под влиянием гуны страсти, насилие разрешено. Поэтому кшатрии лучше быть побежденным, следуя принципу применения силы, чем подражать брахману, который следует принципам неприменения таковой. Следует очищать свое сердце постепенно, без резких рывков. Однако когда человек выходит из-под влияния гун материальной природы и полностью обретает сознание Кришны он может совершать любые действия, под руководством истинного духовного учителя. Находясь на этой совершенной стадии сознания Кришны, кшатрия может действовать как брахман, а брахман - как кшатрия. Различия материального мира неприменимы на трансцендентальной стадии. Например, первоначально Вишвамитра был кшатрией, но потом он действовал, как брахман, в то время, как Парашурама был брахманом, а потом действовал, как кшатрия. Находясь на трансцендентальном уровне, они могли так поступать; но пока человек пребывает на материальной платформе, он должен выполнять свой долг в соответствии с гунами материальной природы. В то же время он должен полностью находиться в сознании Кришны".

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Спасибо Вам за различные взгляды и цитаты  :smilies:

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Вряд ли эта петиция сыграет какую-то роль. Каждый из преданных, сам решает, стоит ли под ней подписываться. В конце концов решение проблем с помощью отстаивания своих интересов в политических кругах – не наш метод. Хотя как показала история с «Бхагавад-гитой», иногда можно прибегнуть и к нему. Наш метод харинама-санкиртана ягья. И эту ягью вряд ли кто сможет остановить, хоть один Дворкин, хоть тысяча.

Другое дело, Дмитрий, что Дворкин заставляет обратить на себя внимание преданных, оскорбляя вайшнавов и Кришну. И конечно всем понятно, что лучше, чтобы подобные люди не входили в различные близкие к власти или наделенные хоть какой-то локальной властью структуры. Вреда вроде бы от них ощутимого нет – Дворкин пытался излагать свои аргументы на суде над «Бхагавад-гитой», но они оказались неубедительными. Но такие люди как зараза – они заражают сознание окружающих, невинных людей.

Говорить, что Дворкин мил, после его небольшого, но крайне лживого и оскорбительного труда о Движении сознания Кришны, а также его мелко-пакостных делишек можно разве что в умилительном ироничном тоне, что вы, как я понял и делаете!

Я бы и не стал записывать Дворкина в демоны, потому что он для этой роли мелковат. Настоящие демоны разрушают планету, эксплуатируют и убивают людей, сознают искусственно проблему голода и нехватки продовольствия, убивают коров. Вот это настоящие демоны. А Дворкин скорее человек со своими комплексами, одержимый бредовыми навязчивыми идеями, коих не мало в России. Хотя если смотреть на Дворкина с позиции главы «Бхагавад-гиты» «Божественные и демонические натуры», к божественным я бы его не отнес.

Раз уж тут преданные приводят цитаты, я тоже приведу, чтобы объяснить почему Дворкин заставляет обращать на себя внимание преданных и почему они его, мягко говоря, не любят. Читал сегодня четвертую песнь, и мне попался этот комментарий. Вот что пишет Шрила Прабхупада.

«Это вполне естественная реакция — когдa при нaс оскорбляют Вишну или вaйшнaвa, мы не должны остaвaться спокойными. Господь Чaйтaнья всю жизнь проповедовaл ненaсилие и смирение, однaко, когдa Джaгaй и Мaдхaй оскорбили Нитьянaнду, Он рaзгневaлся и хотел убить их. Когдa при нaс поносят или унижaют вaйшнaвa или Вишну, мы не должны терпеть это. Нaроттaмa дaс Тхaкур говорит:  кродхa бхaктa-двеши джaне. Способность гневaться зaложенa у нaс в природе, и если мы нaпрaвим свой гнев нa человекa, который врaждебно относится к Верховному Господу или Его предaнным, то гнев стaнет добродетелью. Мы не должны терпеть, когдa кто-то оскорбительно ведет себя по отношению к Вишну или вaйшнaву».
(Шримад Бхагаватам, 4.4.10, комм).

То есть гнев на оскорбителей – нормальная реакция, более того, ненормальной реакцией будет, если мы будем терпеть оскорбления в адрес Кришны и вайшнавов. Об этом пишет Шрила Прабхупада, объясняя поведение Сати в родительском доме.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вреда вроде бы от них ощутимого нет – Дворкин пытался излагать свои аргументы на суде над «Бхагавад-гитой», но они оказались неубедительными. .


Дворкин вообще не выступал на этом суде...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> "Бхагавад-гита" 3. 35. "Гораздо лучше человеку выполнять свои обязанности, пусть даже несовершенным образом, чем чужие - в совершенстве. Лучше изведать неудачи, исполняя свой собственный долг, чем выполнять чужой, ибо следовать по чужому пути опасно".


к чему Вы эту цитату приводите здесь?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Спасибо Вам за различные взгляды и цитаты


они Вас похоже тоже умилили...

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Ну вообще-то про моё отношение к объекту я написал как маленькая добавка в суп, знаете, некая малюсенькая специя, и не надо было на неё так обращать внимания игнорируя остальное, более важное, я же не навязывал своё отношение. Далее просто обратили внимание только на это, как на общий суп, то есть раздули, и пришлось ..
Вообщем защищать себя нет желания, мы это проходили в животном царстве, и не только  :mig:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> к чему Вы эту цитату приводите здесь?


К тому, что каждый вайшнав может иметь своё мнение :smilies:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> К тому, что каждый вайшнав может иметь своё мнение


Вас послушать, так вайшнавы вообще могут думать что хотят - у нас всё-таки действует принцип гуру-шастры-садху - что по этому поводу Прабхапуда (садху, ачарья и парам-гуру) стремился предпринять (что таких людей надо судить и наказывать) я уже цитировал...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ну вообще-то про моё отношение к объекту я написал как маленькая добавка в суп, знаете, некая малюсенькая специя, и не надо было на неё так обращать внимания игнорируя остальное, более важное, я же не навязывал своё отношение. Далее просто обратили внимание только на это, как на общий суп, то есть раздули, и пришлось ..
> Вообщем защищать себя нет желания, мы это проходили в животном царстве, и не только


есть люди, которые не способны услышать аргументы, которые противоречат их собственному пониманию темы, жаль, что Вы относитесь к этой категории "собеседников"...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вас послушать, так вайшнавы вообще могут думать что хотят - у нас всё-таки действует принцип гуру-шастры-садху - что по этому поводу Прабхапуда (садху, ачарья и парам-гуру) думал (что таких людей надо судить и наказывать) я уже цитировал...


Дорогой, прабху, как раз в связи с этим я и приводила выше цитату,(которую Вы не стали читать).
Шрила Прабхупада: « Если человек находится под властью гун материальной природы, он должен следовать правилам, предписанным для его конкретного положения, а не подражать другим. Например, брахман, находящийся под влиянием гуны добродетели, не должен совершать насилия, в то время как кшатрии, находящемуся под влиянием гуны страсти, насилие разрешено. Поэтому кшатрии лучше быть побежденным, следуя принципу применения силы, чем подражать брахману, который следует принципам неприменения таковой....»

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Простите, если задела или обидела Вас. Мне искренне жаль :vanca calpa:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Дорогой, прабху, как раз в связи с этим я и приводила выше цитату,(которую Вы не стали читать).
> Шрила Прабхупада: « Если человек находится под властью гун материальной природы, он должен следовать правилам, предписанным для его конкретного положения, а не подражать другим. Например, брахман, находящийся под влиянием гуны добродетели, не должен совершать насилия, в то время как кшатрии, находящемуся под влиянием гуны страсти, насилие разрешено. Поэтому кшатрии лучше быть побежденным, следуя принципу применения силы, чем подражать брахману, который следует принципам неприменения таковой....»


Т.е. если наш Нац. Совет ничего против Дворкина не предпринимает - это значит, что там собрались исключительно брахманы?  :smilies: 

Брахманы тоже принимают участие в защите общества - защита - это не значит, что нужно только оружием махать.... Защита общества состоит так же и в том, что необходимо защищать религиозные принципы, например в полемике - и как этим заниматься и кому если не брахманам?! А случай с Дворкиным как раз в этом и состоит - с ним не нужно сходиться в рукопашной, но необходимо с ним бороться, вытесняя его из публичного поля, демонстрируя тот факт, что его деятельность является социально опасной. О чём говорил и Прабхупада в приведённой мною цитате.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Т.е. если наш Нац. Совет ничего против Дворкина не предпринимает - это значит, что там собрались исключительно брахманы? 
> 
> Брахманы тоже принимают участие в защите общества - защита - это не значит, что нужно только оружием махать.... Защита общества состоит так же и в том, что необходимо защищать религиозные принципы, например в полемике - и как этим заниматься и кому если не брахманам?! А случай с Дворкиным как раз в этом и состоит - с ним не нужно сходиться в рукопашной, но необходимо с ним бороться, вытесняя его из публичного поля, демонстрируя тот факт, что его деятельность является социально опасной. О чём говорил и Прабхупада в приведённой мною цитате.


Брахманы тоже активны. Но действуют они иначе, чем кшатрии.
Если наши недрузья сейчас не нападают, к чему защищаться? Заранее?

А вдруг они всё переосмыслили уже и стали нашими друзьями? :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Тем более, что Дворкин довольно разумный человек...

Только вот работа у него тяжёлая... :sed:

----------


## Владимиир

Я бы хотел обратить внимание на суть того послания, за которое голосуют. В нем не обвиняется личность Дворкина как таковая, в ней дается оценка его некомпетентности в каком-то вопросе. Нужно остановить Дворкина и усмирить его гордыню не потому, что нам страшно или не удобно, а потому-что, действительно, Дворкин весьма не компетентен, и это мнение разделяют многие. 
Никто не мешает проповедовать Дворкину Евангелие или уйти в священники, чтобы понять изнутри процесс передачи хотя бы частички Абсолютной Истинны другим людям. Тогда у него возможно появится конструктивный подход к другим конфессиям и служителям. Сейчас его оголтелая огульная критика не приносит Его душе ничего кроме страданий за, надеюсь, неосознанное оскорбление Личности Бога. 
Подписывая петицию мы совершаем благо именно для Дворкина и ограждаем его от неквалифицированного выполнения обязанностей, только и всего. Подумаешь был председателем, а стал всего-лишь гражданином...
Система ведического наказания направлена не на воздаяние страданием за страдание, а на избавление человека от иллюзии, именно освобождение от иллюзии и вызывает страдание. Вобщем, советую все "изучать матчасть" перед подобными спорами, применение насилия как часть проповеди - ОООчень серьезная тема и мало кто в ней разбирается, а надо. 

Вся Слава Господу Нрисимхадеву и Варахе.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> Тем более, что Дворкин довольно разумный человек...
> 
> Только вот работа у него тяжёлая...


посмеялся бы,да не до смеха.

----------


## Владимиир

> посмеялся бы,да не до смеха.


А Вы не смейтесь, иногда кажется что поступок незначителен, но последствия бывают...  только от человека зависит будет ли он страдать или наслаждаться, для Вас это работа легкая, в силу недостатка иллюзий, а другой так погрузится, денно и нощно только и думать об этом, тогда это адский труд

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я бы хотел обратить внимание на суть того послания, за которое голосуют. В нем не обвиняется личность Дворкина как таковая, в ней дается оценка его некомпетентности в каком-то вопросе. Нужно остановить Дворкина и усмирить его гордыню не потому, что нам страшно или не удобно, а потому-что, действительно, Дворкин весьма не компетентен, и это мнение разделяют многие. 
> Никто не мешает проповедовать Дворкину Евангелие или уйти в священники, чтобы понять изнутри процесс передачи хотя бы частички Абсолютной Истинны другим людям. Тогда у него возможно появится конструктивный подход к другим конфессиям и служителям. Сейчас его оголтелая огульная критика не приносит . Вобщем, советую все "изучать матчасть" перед подобными спорами, применение насилия как часть проповеди - ОООчень серьезная тема и мало кто в ней разбирается, а надо. 
> 
> Вся Слава Господу Нрисимхадеву и Варахе.


Верно, не борьба с Дворкиным. А оценка его действий на занимаемой должности. Очень верно замечено.

И название темы надо изменить , имхо

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Тем более, что Дворкин довольно разумный человек...
> 
> Только вот работа у него тяжёлая...


Cреди демонов вообще немало разумных личностей, только разумом они при этом пользуются во вред, а не во благо...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Брахманы тоже активны. Но действуют они иначе, чем кшатрии.
> Если наши недрузья сейчас не нападают, к чему защищаться? Заранее?
> 
> А вдруг они всё переосмыслили уже и стали нашими друзьями?


Если то, чем они сейчас занимаются не называется нападением, я тогда не знаю, что такое нападение...

Вам суда над Бхагавад-гитой мало было? Тогда полУчите ещё...

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Брахманы тоже активны. Но действуют они иначе, чем кшатрии.
> Если наши недрузья сейчас не нападают, к чему защищаться? Заранее?
> 
> А вдруг они всё переосмыслили уже и стали нашими друзьями?


Вы сама-то в это верите? :doom:  Искренне надеюсь, что Вы просто пошутили. :smilies:  Если мы не станем предпринимать никаких подготовительных шагов перед их следующим нападением (а оно 100% будет, даже не сомневайтесь!), то их следующий шаг вполне может нас перевести в подполье и официально уничтожить (неофициально мы, конечно же, все равно останемся). 




> Тем более, что Дворкин довольно разумный человек...
> 
> Только вот работа у него тяжёлая...


Разумный? В какой-то степени... с материальной точки зрения. А на самом деле именно таких Шрила Прабхупада именует лжецами и негодяями. Да и не только Шрила Прабхупада. Даже просто любо порядочный человек. Который действительно разумен. Работа? Каждый из нас выбирает себе работу по своим способностям. Эта его работа отражает его суть. Только и всего. (ИМХО)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вы сама-то в это верите? Искренне надеюсь, что Вы просто пошутили. Если мы не станем предпринимать никаких подготовительных шагов перед их следующим нападением (а оно 100% будет, даже не сомневайтесь!), то их следующий шаг вполне может нас перевести в подполье и официально уничтожить (неофициально мы, конечно же, все равно останемся). 
> 
> 
> 
> Разумный? В какой-то степени... с материальной точки зрения. ....
>  (ИМХО)



Естественно, речь была о материальном разуме.
Духовный разум могут дать вайшнавы :smilies:  


Нет, Еленочка, не надейтесь, что я пошутила.
Искренне верю, что Кришна может изменить сердце каждого...
 :pyatak:  :buket: 
На этом покидаю тему.
Харе Кришна! :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

а "подготовительные шаги" надо обязательно предпринимать  :superstition:

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Естественно, речь была о материальном разуме.
> Духовный разум могут дать вайшнавы 
> 
> 
> Нет, Еленочка, не надейтесь, что я пошутила.
> Искренне верю, что Кришна может изменить сердце каждого...
> 
> На этом покидаю тему.
> Харе Кришна!


Кришна все может. Но пока их сердца не изменились. 
И ждать, бездействуя, пока это произойдет - неправильно. Тем паче в Томске мы на своей шкуре, что называется, почувствовали, при личном, так сказать, общении. Что Дворкин, что Степаненко - одни и те же методы, Степаненко даже общение с садху не помогло... По крайней мере - пока. Надеюсь искренне, что хотя бы зерно в его сердце упало... лишь бы только проросло! Только - когда???

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

*Mahottsava Gauranga d.*
Увы, приведённая Вами цитата не говорит конкретно о Дворкине, ещё не известно что бы сказал Прабхупада о ситуации именно с Дворкиным.
А Вы уже флагом размахиваете.

Это тоже самое как про споры о падении души, можно привести цитаты что падали а можно что нет.  :neznai: 

+ никто из постившихся в теме никак не прокомментировал слова духовного учителя Его Милости Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху, где он конкретно говорит о ситуации с Дворкиным (что явно отличается от Вашей цитаты где Прабхупада даже не знает Дворкина и разбирает не его ситуацию)!! Ссылку на которую я уже 2 раза постил !!

Вы не понимаете меня, мои слова, но я соглашусь, что возможно я не очень хорошо и подробно разъясняюсь, может в виду того что думаю что Вы умнее, и Вам не надо в лоб говорить, а видемо нужно.

Вы не решите уроки жизни если Вам не нравятся обстоятельства в которые Вы попали заслуженно, а это всё то что нас окружает и Дворкин тоже.

Вы ещё скажите что Вы против Правительства, и ходите на митинги против Путина и Медведева

тогда это видео для Вас :




и небольшой расказик :

Жил-был царь, который всегда щедро раздавал бедным и нищим милостыню, никогда не отказывая в пище, одежде или других просьбах. 
Однажды, после того, как царь закончил раздавать милостыню, он отправился в конюшню, чтобы проверить, все ли там в порядке. Обнаружив, что конюшня не убрана, он недовольно приступил к уборке. В это время в конюшню заглянул какой-то старец, желающий получить милостыню. 
Он попросил у царя немного хлеба. Царь раздраженно сказал: “Я сегодня уже столько времени потратил, раздавая милостыню, нужно было приходить раньше! ” Он в гневе схватил кусок конского навоза и бросил старцу в подол одежды: “Ты хочешь есть? Бери!” 
Следующим утром царь, как обычно, сел медитировать, и в медитации ему явился тот самый старец. И вдруг царь понял, что это не нищий, а святой человек. Святой улыбнулся царю, показывая рукой на большую кучу навоза возле себя. Царь удивился: 
 - Дорогой святой! Зачем тебе эта гора навоза? 
 - Дорогой царь, дело в том, что всё, что люди дают мне, возвращается им, им возвращается в сто раз больше того, что они дали. Поэтому эта гора навоза принадлежит тебе, а не мне. Ты же дал мне вчера пожертвование, вот оно и принесло свои плоды. Поэтому, царь, теперь это твоя гора. 
Царь еще больше удивился: 
 - Зачем она мне? Что я буду с ней делать? 
Тогда святой сказал: 
 - Я просил у тебя пищи, а ты мне дал навоз. Теперь это будет твоей пищей – ты должен съесть весь этот навоз. 
Царь пришел в замешательство. Он упал к ногам этого святого и стал просить прошения: 
 - Прости, я совершил глупость. Я же не смогу это съесть! 
Святой ответил: 
 - Хорошо, я дам тебе способ избежать этой участи. Ты должен сделать так, чтобы тебя осуждали и критиковали. И в той мере, в какой люди будут тебя осуждать, они будут разделять с тобой этот навоз. Критикуя тебя, они будут разделять с тобой твою плохую карму - если ты будешь смиренно принимать их критику. 
Делать было нечего. Царь взял под руку проститутку, бутылку с подкрашенной водой, чтобы все думали, что там вино, и вышел в город, имитируя пьяного. 
Видя такую картину, граждане стали думать: «Что это произошло с нашим царем? Как он низко пал! Вино, проститутка… Что это за правитель?!» Поползли слухи и сплетни, и в результате все стали критиковать царя. 
На следующее утро царь снова вошел в медитацию. И снова явился святой, и в этот раз возле него была уже не огромная гора, а маленькая кучка. 
Царь поинтересовался: 
 - Меня уже все критикуют, почему же осталась эта кучка? 
Святой сказал: 
 - Не все. Это доля одного человека, который тебя не осудил. 
 - Что же мне делать?!! Я не хочу есть этот навоз! 
 - Иди к тому человеку, и попытаться сделать так, чтобы он все-таки стал критиковать тебя. 
Царь переоделся, и пошел инкогнито к этому человеку, который оказался одним брахманом. Встретив его, царь завел беседу: 
 - Знаешь ли ты, что случилось с нашим царем? Раньше он был таким хорошим человеком, а вчера он ходил с какой-то проституткой, пил вино. 
Брахман промолчал. Царь продолжил: 
 - Нам же не нужен такой плохой царь! Как считаешь? 
Тот опять никак не отреагировал на его слова. Тогда царь продолжил: 
 - Ты представляешь, что будет, если позволять этому продолжаться? В конце концов, ты же брахман! Подумай об обществе! Если сам царь пьет и гуляет с проститутками по городу, то скоро все общество будет так жить! 
Тогда брахман сделал серьезное лицо и сказал: 
 - Знаешь, сам ешь свой навоз!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> *Mahottsava Gauranga d.*
> Увы, приведённая Вами цитата не говорит конкретно о Дворкине, ещё не известно что бы сказал Прабхупада о ситуации именно с Дворкиным.
> А Вы уже флагом размахиваете.
> 
> 
> Вы не решите уроки жизни если Вам не нравятся обстоятельства в которые Вы попали заслуженно, а это всё то что нас окружает и Дворкин тоже.
> 
> Вы ещё скажите что Вы против Правительства, и ходите на митинги против Путина и Медведева


Мой дорогой друг!

Проблема в данном случае не в том, что лично мне что-то нравится или не нравится, и что мне нужно или не нужно проходить лично какие-то уроки в решении моих психологических проблем итд... Проблема в другом - например в том, что Шрила Прабхупада болел за ИСККОН и его членов и видел в подобных личностях опасность от которой хотел оградить общество... Лично я также неравнодушен к г-ну Дворкину именно потому что он является источником беспокойств для нашего общества. Опять же лично я могу устроить свою жизнь таким образом, что лично меня этот господин и его кампания не будут или почти не будут задевать и потому мне будет всё равно чем он занимается, но я переживаю за общество Шрилы Прабхупады, понимая, что сей гражданин может повредить ему своими "псевдо-экспертными" высказываниями... И видя как Прабхупада вёл себя в подобных случаях, понимаю как должен себя вести ИСККОН, следуя в решении подобных вопросов по его стопам...

Другая проблема состоит в том, что Вам видимо не хватает квалификации в том, чтобы понять различие между решением собственных психологических проблем и неравнодушием к проблемам сообщества, созданного Шрилой Прабхупадой в стремлении служить ему и его миссии...
Также как и не хватает квалификации сравнить деятельность таких господ как Дворкин и упомянутая выше г-жа Кочар, которую критиковал Прабхупада.

В подтверждение этого вывода говорит, в частности то, что в качестве аналогии Вы привели достаточно странный здесь философский пример дискуссии на тему падения дживы, ничего общего с разбираемой здесь ситуацией не имеющий...

Относительно же приведённого Вами выступления ЧЧЧП, оно мне не доступно, поскольку я имею счастье не регистрироваться в соответствующей социальной сети...

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Понимаю Вас, но я не смог найти аналогичную аудио-запись длинной в 2 минуты на других ресурсах.
И в ней ЧЧЧ говорит - *на самом деле, по-больше бы таких как Дворкин*.

Вам не решать мою квалификацию. Форумное общение никак не может показать суть человека, здесь нет эмоций нет интонаций и т.д. Так же и я Вас не могу строго судить как и вообще всех остальных.

На счёт дживы - это один из примеров, ибо я в начале привёл, правда не живую статью, о том как Прабхупада одобрил плохие статьи о СК !! Но вы опять изворачиваетесь, и тычите пальцем якобы в слабое место ..

Понятное дело, защитить своё участие в петиции долг каждого участика, посему не удивляюсь, ведь врятли кто-либо будет отказываться от сделанного.

Сначала, когда я только начал слышать о Дворкине, я думал что это просто Великий Монстр, гроза гроз, но когда увидел его, я даже улыбнулся - нашли кого бояться и т.д. 

Кстати недавно смотрел видео баталии Шахова и Дворкина на одной из передач, и я подумал - *ну вот, сейчас Шахов покажет идеал поведения и тактики разговора*, но увы меня хватило всего на 5 минут, ибо мы ещё не умеем .. не буду вдоваться в подробности увиденного. Ну и как результат - атаки из подтяжка, в которых лично я не хочу участвовать.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Понимаю Вас, но я не смог найти аналогичную аудио-запись длинной в 2 минуты на других ресурсах.
> И в ней ЧЧЧ говорит - *на самом деле, по-больше бы таких как Дворкин*.


Интересно, как бы заговорил ЧЧЧ, если бы Бхагавад-гиту всё-таки запретили - боюсь, ему бы пришлось изменить своё мнение




> Вам не решать мою квалификацию. Форумное общение никак не может показать суть человека, здесь нет эмоций нет интонаций и т.д. Так же и я Вас не могу строго судить как и вообще всех остальных.


Оценка делается на основании сделанных собеседником высказываний, в этом смысле Ваше предыдущее письмо было весьма показательным...




> На счёт дживы - это один из примеров,


Пример некорректный.




> ибо я в начале привёл, правда не живую статью, о том как Прабхупада одобрил плохие статьи о СК !! Но вы опять изворачиваетесь, и тычите пальцем якобы в слабое место ..


Я указал на то, что есть существенная разница между одной случайной статьёй какого-то непонятного журналиста и тиражируемой негативной позицией "эксперта", представляющегося специалистом, знатоком указанного вопроса. Вы это различие изволили проигнорировать...




> Понятное дело, защитить своё участие в петиции долг каждого участика, посему не удивляюсь, ведь врятли кто-либо будет отказываться от сделанного.


Проблема в том, что Вы умудряетесь в дискуссии здесь в основном игнорировать доводы оппонентов, отстаивая собственную позицию, либо не понимая их, либо не особо пытаясь понять.




> Сначала, когда я только начал слышать о Дворкине, я думал что это просто Великий Монстр, гроза гроз, но когда увидел его, я даже улыбнулся - нашли кого бояться и т.д. 
> 
> Кстати недавно смотрел видео баталии Шахова и Дворкина на одной из передач, и я подумал - *ну вот, сейчас Шахов покажет идеал поведения и тактики разговора*, но увы меня хватило всего на 5 минут, ибо мы ещё не умеем .. не буду вдоваться в подробности увиденного. Ну и как результат - атаки из подтяжка, в которых лично я не хочу участвовать.


Шахов вообще не очень опытный преданный и недавно вообще стал публичным человеком, поэтому не удивительно, что он не смог проявить себя надлежащим образом - в этом смысле Дворкин гораздо более опытен в публичных дискуссиях, несмотря на свои бредовые концепции.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху с юмором о Дворкине.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху с юмором о Дворкине.


К СОжалению, не открывается...

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Понимаю Вас, но я не смог найти аналогичную аудио-запись длинной в 2 минуты на других ресурсах.
> И в ней ЧЧЧ говорит - *на самом деле, по-больше бы таких как Дворкин*.


Дмитрий, а Вы всегда вырываете пару фраз из общего контекста и не обращаете внимания на общий смысл? Так ведь можно до невесть чего дотрактоваться. ЧЧЧ Махарадж говорит свои фразы явно не в том контексте, что Вы себе уже придумали и пытаетесь нам тут представить. Эти 2 минуты ничего не дают. Надо слушать всю лекцию, чтобы ПРАВИЛЬНО понять, что именно хотел сказать этим ЧЧЧ Махарадж НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ.




> Вам не решать мою квалификацию. Форумное общение никак не может показать суть человека, здесь нет эмоций нет интонаций и т.д. Так же и я Вас не могу строго судить как и вообще всех остальных.


Вас никто и не судит, и Вам этого тоже делать не нужно. Форумное общение может порой показать такие глубины сути человека, как ни странно... какие ни за что не увидишь при общении визуальном. Только разве что при более близком, в совместном служении, когда люди начинают открываться. Что зачастую происходит на форумах, тоже как ни странно. Эмоций здесь хватает на самом деле, порой даже зашкаливает.





> Понятное дело, защитить своё участие в петиции долг каждого участика, посему не удивляюсь, ведь врятли кто-либо будет отказываться от сделанного.


Кажется, Вы неверно понимаете происходящее. Здесь никто не защищает свое личное участие в петиции. Просто люди гораздо более зрелые, чем Вы, в подобных вопросах, включая как психологическую, так и философскую сторону вопроса, пытаются Вам объяснить эту зрелую позицию. Но Вы либо еще не готовы ее понять, либо не хотите, и в данной ситуации не преданные, а именно Вы отстаиваете именно свою личную позицию, основанную на собственных эмоциях и чувствах, даже неверно трактуя Шрилу Прабхупаду, "натягивая" его понимание на свои эмоции, и не понимая на самом деле его истинную позицию.



> Сначала, когда я только начал слышать о Дворкине, я думал что это просто Великий Монстр, гроза гроз, но когда увидел его, я даже улыбнулся - нашли кого бояться и т.д.


Вас обманула его внешность. Это очень лживый монстр, оказывающий серьезное влияние на умы больших масс людей. Он опасен социально. Только очень гордый и не очень далекий человек способен недооценить своего противника.




> Кстати недавно смотрел видео баталии Шахова и Дворкина на одной из передач, и я подумал - *ну вот, сейчас Шахов покажет идеал поведения и тактики разговора*, но увы меня хватило всего на 5 минут, ибо мы ещё не умеем .. не буду вдоваться в подробности увиденного. Ну и как результат - атаки из подтяжка, в которых лично я не хочу участвовать.


Вот видите - Вас хватило всего лишь на 5 минут в реальной ситуации. И Вы отказываетесь от участия. А кто будет участвовать? Кто будет отстаивать саму возможность миссии Шрилы Прабхупады? У Вас еще даже нет понимания всей серьезности сложившейся ситуации, и Вы снимаете с себя ответственность за происходящее, и похоже пытаетесь здесь просто оправдать свою таковую позицию, позицию безответственности перед миссией. Или Вы считаете, что Прабхупада действительно давал нам уроки всепрощения всех демонов? Вы действительно считаете, что он был бы счастлив, если бы мы не противостояли бы демонам и позволили бы им разрушить детище Шрилы Прабхупады - ИСККОН? Вы, молодой человек, похоже витаете в облаках где-то, простите за резкость. Старшие прабху с Вами довольно мягко пытаются разговаривать, понимая Вашу молодость и неопытность.

----------

